# SMD DD-1 for sale! Portable O-Scope



## jcmsupport (Jan 14, 2012)

Up for sale is my DD-1, I simply don't need it, and it's in Like-New condition.

SMD DD-1 Distortion Detector (Steve Meade Designs) Portable O-Scope Car Audio NR | eBay


----------



## stockley1234 (Jan 31, 2010)

No shipping to Canada, or just not posted?


----------



## jcmsupport (Jan 14, 2012)

Ya, I have to ship this to US only.


----------



## stockley1234 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have been searching for a second hand DD-1 since their release because shipping from Steve to Me in Canada is brutal, almost doubles the overall price.

Thanks for the quick response too.


----------



## jcmsupport (Jan 14, 2012)

stockley1234 said:


> I have been searching for a second hand DD-1 since their release because shipping from Steve to Me in Canada is brutal, almost doubles the overall price.
> 
> Thanks for the quick response too.


I think it's because he's referring to his FEDEX quotes, I believe something this small from the US to Canada is only around 20-30 bucks. I'll tell you what, if you wish, just bid and as long as you are willing to fork 20-30 bucks, I'll hook you up.


----------



## stockley1234 (Jan 31, 2010)

FEDEX quote using his website says $67.18 for International Economy Shipping.

I have no problem paying the extra for shipping, I am pretty used to it being in Canada and all.

Looks like you placed your ad with the shipping parameters set to US Only, which means I cannot bid.


----------

